# Battery Tender usage



## Doc

I am a believer in battery maintenance products made by the Battery Tender company.  

When my 5 yr old ATV battery needed replaced the replacement only lasted a few months.   I was not riding as often and the battery simply died.  So, someone told me about Battery Tender battery maintainer products and I bought one.   That was years ago.  I have 4 of them now.   Most are the smaller version .75a  

Now I see amazon has a dual battery battery tender plus that puts out 1.25a.    The .75a version has worked well for me, but I'm wondering when one needs the 1.25a version?   Is it for larger batteries or what?  

This year I set up a timer system for the ATV, Tractor and ZTR all charging via Battery Tender for 8 hours two days a week.   Seemed better than 24x7 charging.   Does this sound like a good idea or not?

Below is a pic of some of the Battery Tender options at amazon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I use Battery Minder Charger/Maintainer/Desulfator. Mine are older models, 1 amp I think.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200332201_200332201

Anything thats parked for any length of time gets one. No timers, on full time. The book says you can hook two identical batterys up to one charger but I have one charger for each battery. 

  The two tractors made it 10 years before needing a battery and the mower and RTV were 8 years. 

I have the 2 pin sockets permanently wired on each vehicle so I don’t have to use the clips.


----------



## tiredretired

I use a tender but cannot remember the name.  It is on all the time and works great.  I too use the two pin connector in lieu of the battery clips.

I would think it would be best to be on all the time to keep the juices flowing especially in cold temps, but what the hell do I know.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> I use a tender but cannot remember the name.  It is on all the time and works great.  I too use the two pin connector in lieu of the battery clips.
> 
> *I would think it would be best to be on all the time to keep the juices flowing especially in cold temps, but what the hell do I know.*



Since you are a retired electrician I'm positive you know more than I on this subject.   This is the first year I tried the timer on my battery tenders ....probably over thought the issue.   

I also use the two pin connector instead of clips for all except for the ZTR.  I simply had not put the two pin connector on that yet.   The two pin connector even came with the most recent honda utv that I bought.


----------



## JimVT

I like the low powered solar maintainer.


----------



## Doc

JimVT said:


> I like the low powered solar maintainer.


I like those also, but I've never tried them due to our mostly gray sky days.   Especially in the winter, which is the time my stuff sits most.   I use the tractor and toys most when sun is bright and weather is nice, usually at minimum once a week, so I don't put them on charge then.


----------



## mla2ofus

I've been using the HF  batt tenders for several years and have had good luck with them for winter batt storage.
                                 Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

Thank you for the reminder.  I need to get them hooked up, especially during this cold weather that we're having.  

I have 2 battery tenders that I use on the two tractors during the winter months when they see very little use.  I probably need to get a third one for the front mount mower.  

I find that they work very well especially on the big tractor which sits idle for long periods of time and then gets used like crazy for a few days.  It seems to have a parasitic loss somewhere and the battery runs down over time.  It probably has something to do with the digital dash on it.  I use the alligator clips but I probably should fix up something more permanent.


----------



## bczoom

I have several of the Battery Tender brand as well as a couple others (but don't recall the brands).

I wouldn't put a timer on them unless they're constantly on (which the Battery Tender brand are not).  When the green light comes on, the battery is charged and it will stop charging until it sees a voltage drop then it starts charging again.


----------



## JimVT

Doc said:


> I like those also, but I've never tried them due to our mostly gray sky days.   Especially in the winter, which is the time my stuff sits most.   I use the tractor and toys most when sun is bright and weather is nice, usually at minimum once a week, so I don't put them on charge then.



One was opened Christmas eve inside the house and it was at 7volts. One in my shop is just connected and sets on the motorcycle seat inside. I don't even bother putting them in the sun.


----------

